# German smuggler caught



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

German Tarantula Smuggler Falls Into Uncle Sam's Web Over Arachnid Mailings | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Note the part that says he was a respected hobbyist and people did not see this coming.

So very sad.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Sven Köppler - Arachnoboards

enough said?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

stemcellular said:


> Sven Köppler - Arachnoboards
> 
> enough said?


LOL guess he should read his own feed back


----------

